# How can you play for a NBDL TEAM?



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

WHAT'S UP

i want to know how all these nbdl players get to play there ??

is there try-outs?? and if there is then when does these try-outs startz


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i highly doubt there would be tryouts ...
undrafted rookies, cuts from the nba, former college/high school players etc etc.
not exactly sure how the recruiting works, if they bothered scouting overseas i'd make some inquiries, but i really doubt they'd bother with bringing someone over from aus...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There are actually tryouts for every single NBA D-League team. You have to go to the cities where the tryouts are being held and you can actually go to a camp. 

Believe it or not, the D-League was created for many guys who are street ballers who might have the game, but not the grades or the polish needed to play in the pros. I think the expanded D-League will eventually keep a lot of guys who might not have the chance to get to the pros this avenue (and I am personally happy for it). 

You can now go to a tryout and show your stuff and if you have talent to work with, who knows, that playground legend could become an NBA starter within a few years.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> There are actually tryouts for every single NBA D-League team. You have to go to the cities where the tryouts are being held and you can actually go to a camp.
> 
> Believe it or not, the D-League was created for many guys who are street ballers who might have the game, but not the grades or the polish needed to play in the pros. I think the expanded D-League will eventually keep a lot of guys who might not have the chance to get to the pros this avenue (and I am personally happy for it).
> 
> You can now go to a tryout and show your stuff and if you have talent to work with, who knows, that playground legend could become an NBA starter within a few years.


oh, nice.
obviously im not really up to date on the nbdl lol.
headin over to the u.s next year... i'll have to keep this in mind and see if i can find a try out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Most NBA teams will hold tryout camps for spots on their summer league team too, basically the goal is to impress them at the camp, then impress them in summer league, then impress them in practice, then impress them in garbage time, then impress them off the bench, then impress them as a starter, then impress them in clutch time, and then your in the hall of fame, easy as that. :laugh


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HKF said:


> There are actually tryouts for every single NBA D-League team. You have to go to the cities where the tryouts are being held and you can actually go to a camp.
> 
> *Believe it or not, the D-League was created for many guys who are street ballers who might have the game, but not the grades or the polish needed to play in the pros.* I think the expanded D-League will eventually keep a lot of guys who might not have the chance to get to the pros this avenue (and I am personally happy for it).
> 
> You can now go to a tryout and show your stuff and if you have talent to work with, who knows, that playground legend could become an NBA starter within a few years.


this also encourages some players who dont have the grades and cant be bothered getting the grades to take this route for example OJ Mayo is thinking of skipping college and either going international or D-League


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> this also encourages some players who dont have the grades and cant be bothered getting the grades to take this route for example OJ Mayo is thinking of skipping college and either going international or D-League


Note when I say streetballers, I don't mean And1 guys. I mean guys who are dominate playground legends who just can't get to school. It gives them the refinement and coaching to possibly have a chance at a pro career. It just may be a few guys who make it, but at least that chance is out there.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

i wish that more of the so called playground legends would make it in the d league but now with the nba using it as a minor league i dont think much of that will happen any more


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Think For You To Go The NBDL - You Need To Atleast Finish High School.
Play Some College Ball Then Think Bout Goin To The NBDL..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am actually in talks currently with an NBDL team to get an open try out run for 2 of my clients to play there. There next step would be the NBA after that.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

whats the avg salary for playing in the NBDL?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The average NBDL salary is about $35000. Also, they have lowered the age requirement from 21 to 18 starting next year... or this year, not quite sure.


----------

